# New Theater Room.. Finally



## Maveric2112 (Jan 19, 2011)

So I have finally convinced my wife to redo our theater room which is 8 years old. I began researching projectors and screens, i am blowing away with the amount of options there are! So my first is what projector to buy. I know are screen size is going to be 120", I 'm going to ceiling mount the projector, I have complete and total control of lighting, and can place seating just about anywhere I choose as it's a fairly long room 12'x29'. It will be used mainly for movies and sports. The question is 3D 720 or full 1080? My budget is right around $1000 for the projector give or take a couple hundred. Any thoughts? I will post pictures of the room some time tonight for two reasons, one so you can see what I'm talking about and two so you know I'm not just 'ing. This is going to be a total room over haul IE.. new hard wood floors, new adjustable lighting, all wires and speakers built in wall and behind screen, AV closet, paint, and furniture. So I really want and need help from those who have been through this before. I'm on a overall budget but it's not so tight that this can't happen. Your help and advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I moved your Post to the Projector Forum where I think you will get the most informed advice on your Project. I would check out Ebay and Audiogon for a Used or Demo Sony SXRD Projector as I truly believe it to be the best PJ Technology out there.

Just an opinion of course, but I would recommend checking out some Professional Reviews. Ecoustics is a great site for links to Professional Reviews from around the World.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

With a screen that size, I'd put seating at about 13' and 19'.

I'd go with full 1080p and I'd lose the hardwood floors.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

BTW, here's a great deal on a projector that just fits within your budget. I have no affiliation with the seller.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Maveric2112 said:


> So I have finally convinced my wife to redo our theater room which is 8 years old. I began researching projectors and screens, i am blowing away with the amount of options there are! So my first is what projector to buy. I know are screen size is going to be 120", I 'm going to ceiling mount the projector, I have complete and total control of lighting, and can place seating just about anywhere I choose as it's a fairly long room 12'x29'. It will be used mainly for movies and sports. The question is 3D 720 or full 1080? My budget is right around $1000 for the projector give or take a couple hundred. Any thoughts? I will post pictures of the room some time tonight for two reasons, one so you can see what I'm talking about and two so you know I'm not just 'ing. This is going to be a total room over haul IE.. new hard wood floors, new adjustable lighting, all wires and speakers built in wall and behind screen, AV closet, paint, and furniture. So I really want and need help from those who have been through this before. I'm on a overall budget but it's not so tight that this can't happen. Your help and advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


In your budget it should be fairly easy. Projector central is the best source for pro projector reviews. Both an epson 8350 lcd and a mitsubishi hc4000 dlp are within your price range, both highly rated. I can only speak for mitsubishi, I own the hc3000 720p dlp projector, its quiet, very sharp, and is an excellent projector. Heard good things about the epson also but have never owned one. Heres a link to projector central, i recommend you read the reviews on both models...

http://www.projectorcentral.com/home-theater-multimedia-projectors.htm


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

At your scren size I'd recommend going with 1080 instead of 720/3D. It will make a difference for people sitting 8-10ft from the screen (when you have a packed house).

That is, unless you are really impressed with, and willing to upgrade everything else (AVR, BluRay player, HDMI cables), to get 3D. But then you'd also have to buy several pairs of glasses, too (cha-ching!).

Out of curiosity... what are you doing for a screen?

Have fun. I just completed my project and love it.

Regards,
sga2


----------

